# Spring anime 2014



## mrtofu (Apr 16, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Soul Eater Not!
-A bit disappointed in this, its now a slice of life moeblob anime, maybe I was expecting too much because I thought it would at least be somewhat similar to the last series

Gokukoku no Brynhildr
-i'm enjoying it so far, though a few have said it will turn into a gore fest later on which will turn alot of people off

Black Bullet
-I dropped it after 2 eps, the show was just boring, and I think pretty much everyone hates the loli who keeps trying to throw herself onto some high school kid

Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin
-so far so good, nothing really to complain about, story seems pretty interesting to keep watching

Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to
-very funny so far, it seems its a bit underrated so it might fly under a lot of peoples radars

Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei
-story seems a bit on the duller side, will keep watching though to see if it gets any better

No Game, No Life
-so far its pretty enjoyable


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 16, 2014)

The Kindaichi sequel series (btw, which chapter is being covered now in the manga, Hong Kong Poison Dragon case?)
and Hunter x Hunter (hyped for the Meruem x Netero battle, and the unexpected conclusion)
I saw Break Blade in movie form, so I'll wait until halfways through it for the exclusive scenes this re-run is supposed to add.



Spoiler


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 16, 2014)

^In addition to all that, I think Haikyuu! is pretty fun too


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2014)

i really like mahouka koukou no rettousei ive been reading the manga and i really like the anime so far


----------



## mrtofu (Apr 16, 2014)

Nana's buried treasure was good too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait, no nice picture for me to ultimately dismiss most of?
As I am far too lazy to make one or check if someone else made one http://anichart.net/spring will have to do. As ever I hope the people writing the descriptions never have to write anything for one of my creative works (not that I tend to make any) but such things do make this process a bit easier.
There is a surprising lack of school anime this time around and I approve of that development. Even better several school animes almost have interesting premises.

From what remains it seems we are picking from some of the lesser used clichés and impending, happening and post apocalypse is in it seems.

Some of those might even rise above the norm, doubtful any kind of classic but that is not necessarily a bad thing. However I have no idea which of those will pull that off and which will end up as dross/boring fanservice.
Edit. Took a look at the summer one, there is where all the school anime was hiding/shuffled off to.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like... nothing!

Well, TTGL if seven year old series count.


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 17, 2014)

Just finished watching accel world and fooly cooly this past week...


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 17, 2014)

am i the only one watching dragon ball kai? and fairy tail


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2014)

Hero-Link said:


> fairy tail


 
Don't expect anything good.
I could rant for days about why FT has become shit but I don't want to.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh, Fairy Tail got pretty ridiculous.
The animation seems better (and they added blood), but there are fundamental flaws within the story.
The author has scrapped lots of plot threads to the point it's not even funny, it became a "no one dies (save for some fodder and bg characters)" show with asspulls and deus ex machina/nakama power aplenty, and obnoxious fanservice everywhere as the icing on the cake.
Lisanna originally died as a setup for another romance, then the editors made it so that she lives anyways.
Makarov (according to pre-production sketches) was supposed to die during Wolf Island arc events.

The series jumped the shark around the parallel worlds arc. It's a shame...
Is "Seven Deadly Sins" better?


======

What about the Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu reboot? Did it come back already?


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 17, 2014)

Still i am enjoying Fairy Tail.

Much better than all those moe/loli animes and whatnot...


----------



## Youkai (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL they actually made an Anime from Ping Pong oO

I have seen the Movie by Fumihiko Sori which was nice but especially for someone who Plays table Tennis himself not perfect ^^V
I believe there is even a Korean Drama Series about this but not exactly sure ... if you like the Anime maybe try to watch the real movie as well !


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Don't expect anything good.
> I could rant for days about why FT has become shit but I don't want to.


 


Black-Ice said:


> become shit


 
>Watching shonen ever

Truly you are the most baka of the gaijin.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Watching shonen ever
> 
> Truly you are the most baka of the gaijin.


It's not like there's anything else to watch!

Ba dum tissssh


----------



## frogboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, TTGL if seven year old series count.


 
Funny you should mention that, I just finished it today. Completely legen-dairy.

As for me, I'm all up in Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei and No Game No Life. Might add on two or three more if I find something that strikes my fancy.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Watching shonen ever
> 
> Truly you are the most baka of the gaijin.


 
At least FT was watchable at first.

OT: I give up the work of finding out myself if a series is interesting and only pick up some depending on other people's comments about a show.
too much time and bandwith wasted.
I'll wait till 4-5 episodes.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 17, 2014)

And I'm sitting here still waiting for July for Sailor Moon Crystal to finally come out =|


----------



## Yumi (Apr 17, 2014)

Just started Black Butler. 
Been too busy to watch any others. =(


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 18, 2014)

Fairy tail isn't that awful. I will argue though that the new manga stuff with the tentacle rape is absolutely strange and bonkers.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 18, 2014)

HMMM. Anime spring season...What might I be watching...
Note: Since I would be posting a fucking steel building if I were to post my thoughts on all of them, I condensed my thoughts into one-liners as to why I'm watching the show at the time being and my impressions.

Akuma no Riddle: Assassin girls aiming for one girl who obviously is innocent to the point of being fucked up.
Atelier Escha: About as amazing as putting sliced apples and stuff into a pot and magically pulling out apple pie.
Baby Steps: Read the manga, was cool then, watching now, still seems nice.
Black Bullet: Loli that likes MC...and many other lolis
Blade & Soul: I honestly don't know...it's not amazing...but the MC kills people so meh.
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou: GLASS EYES. ALL THOSE GLASS EYES.
Break Blade: Plan to watch
Captain Earth: Space defender mecha, great. Bubble alien girl, better.
DAL II: Well I watched the first season didn't I? Plus...there are still some of the cast I want to see.
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka?: I don't even...it's just moeblob...
Gokukoku no Brynhildr: I pray for it to be as amazing as the manga..atm ignoring the MC makes the anime x3 better.
Hanamonogatari: Plan to watch
Hitsugi no Chaika: Coffin gothi-loli with mugi-chan eyebrows. I can't say I like the eyebrows, but meh I'll bite.
Isshukan Friends: All the cute. ALL THE CUTE.
Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara: Harem, check.
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Overly explained background that nobody cares about manga in anime form? Sure.
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to: Plan to watch
Mekakucity Actors: It sounded good on paper...so far has yet to deliver...but I'm just waiting for the imouto anyways.
Mushishi Zoku Shou: If I didn't watch this, I would shame myself as an anime viewer.
No Game No Life: One of the top tier of the season, if I didn't watch I would be stupid.
Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin: I've been hooked ever since finding out the MC is a fucking manly man who would be one hell of an alchemist because goddam, trading an arm to enter God's Territory.
Seikoku no Dragonar: Loli dragon girl.
Selector Infected WIXOSS: Card battling girls...I could check it out.
Sidonia no Kishi: If I ignore the actual watching, it's almost bearable...but hey, maybe the MC is a badass in disguise.
Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii: Plan to watch
Nisekoi: Leftover from last season...GODSEND LEFTOVER from last season.
Tonari no Seki-kun: These comedy shorts are amazing.

-edit-
Almost forgot
Mahou Shoujo Taisen: Mahou shoujo girls :3


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm just sort of bouncing around between what some people have recommended in the past and things that I've watched so much anyways, I might as well just keep going.

Fitting the latter-most category:
One Piece (Over 600+ episodes, I feel committed.)
Fairy Tail (Eh, it's entertaining enough. Not perfection, but good enough to keep watching.)
Naruto Shippuden (sort of - still skipping all dat filler) (I'm slightly ashamed for admitting this one)

On a better note:
Steins;Gate (actually just finished the other day)
Black Lagoon (it's decent - not amazing, but it's short and fun)
Code Geass (because my friend has tried to make me watch it so many times before)

I already watched the entirety of Kill la Kill, finishing it while it was new. That was a fun one. Coming up, I dunno. I still have a lot of things I know I should watch, as well as things that have caught my eye that may be decent. When it comes to newer anime, trying to keep track of all of that is like trying to keep track of all of the shows on American television. Too much with too much more crap between all of the half decent and genuinely good stuff. I prefer just waiting until something gets far enough in that people actually recommend it without me having to wade through all of the garbage.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 18, 2014)

So far I like:
Hitsuki no Chaika
Black Bullet
No Game No Life


----------



## Narayan (Apr 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Fairy tail isn't that awful. I will argue though that the new manga stuff with the tentacle rape is absolutely strange and bonkers.


 
It's awful, very awful. I gave up after that time skip and everyone was alive and that kid in last page when the island was destroyed(vanished) is now nowhere to be seen.

One time recently, my brother showed me where Happy "sacrificed" himself and took the bomb, then next page he just has an afro. 

The time I like FT the most was in that arc where Etherion was fired, only because Natsu was talking about Erza's tears, I'm actually using "fairytears" as one of my passwords.


----------



## Arras (Apr 18, 2014)

Currently watching Nichijou, it's bonkers and I absolutely love it. After that, I dunno. Chances are fairly high I'll at least attempt to watch Black Bullet, mostly because I actually heard of it like a year earlier.



Spoiler









best face


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2014)

Curse you Toei Animation what a load of crap DBK Majin Buu arc is.


----------

